# Combat Hospital (ABC and Global) Premiere June 21st



## HavokFour

Just saw the preview on TV (link below), looks interesting. They even remembered us Canadians! 

http://abc.go.com/watch/clip/combat-hospital/FK_COM/PL55126747/VD55127073/welcome-to-combat-hospital/promos?cid=abccomsearch_results


----------



## Gunner98

Many Canadians have provided artistic, costume and storyline assistance.


----------



## Rifleman62

This is a Global/BBC co production. I wondered why the Cdn flag was so predominate on the ABC promo last night. Note that the program will be titled Combat Hospital, not The Hot Zone.

Two media releases posted: http://www.tv-eh.com/2011/03/15/the-hot-zone-previously-known-as-combat-hospital-begins-production/

15 Mar 11  The Hot Zone (previously known as Combat Hospital) begins production
Posted by Diane in Uncategorized
*

GLOBAL’S ORIGINAL DRAMA SERIES THE HOT ZONE BEGINS PRODUCTION*

International Ensemble Cast Includes Elias Koteas (The Curious Case of Benjamin Button), Michelle Borth (Hawaii Five-0), Luke Mably (The Gates), Deborah Kara Unger (The Hurricane), Terry Chen (Sanctuary) and Arnold Pinnock (The Listener)

New Medical Drama to Premiere on Global and ABC this Summer

Shaw Media announced that production on Global Television’s gritty, new, medical drama The Hot Zone (working title, formerly known as Combat Hospital) has begun. Commissioned by Global’s original content team and recently picked up by ABC, the 13 x 1 hour-episode series will be shot in Toronto until July 2011. Broadcast details will be revealed at a later date.

The Hot Zone is a fictional medical procedural set in 2006 at the only military hospital providing advanced surgical care in all of Southern Afghanistan. The series charts the frantic lives of the hospital’s resident doctors and nurses from Canada, America, the U.K. and other allied countries. This highly-charged series follows the characters as they navigate their way through the relentless life-and-death battles on the operating table, and the never-ending conflicts that arise from working in a war zone military hospital.

The Hot Zone features a diverse ensemble cast including: Elias Koteas (The Curious Case of Benjamin Button) as Colonel Marks; Michelle Borth (Hawaii Five-0) as Canadian surgeon Dr. Rebecca Gordon; Luke Mably (The Gates) as neurosurgeon Dr. Simon Hill; Deborah Kara Unger (The Hurricane) as Australian army psychiatrist Major Ada Pedersen; Terry Chen (Sanctuary) as trauma team leader Captain Bobby Trang; and Arnold Pinnock (The Listener) as Commander Will Royal, Chief of Nursing.

The series is being shot on an expansive 17,187-square metre (185,000 sq. ft) indoor and outdoor set recently constructed in Toronto. It is one of the largest standing sets ever built for a Canadian original production and is modelled after the real Canadian-lead NATO Role 3 Hospital at Kandahar Airfield. The set is a meticulous re-creation of a portion of the hospital compound and the vast Kandahar Airfield, including the helicopter landing zone, boardwalk area and barracks, which housed over 15,000 military and civilian personnel.

The Hot Zone is a production from Canada’s Sienna Films and the U.K.’s Artists Studio. Academy Award®-nominated Daniel Petrie Jr. (Beverly Hills Cop) is the executive producer and showrunner. Executive producers are Jennifer Kawaja and Julia Sereny for Sienna Films (The Cry of the Owl, Diamonds, How She Move); Gub Neal, Justin Thomson-Glover and Patrick Irwin for U.K.-based Artists Studio (The Last Enemy); as well as Simon Vaughan of Lookout Point. The Hot Zone was created by Jinder Oujla-Chalmers (Ralph Klein – No Ordinary Man) and Douglas Steinberg (Boston Public).

*GLOBAL AND ABC EXTEND WINNING PARTNERSHIP WITH ORIGINAL SERIES, COMBAT HOSPITAL*

Powerful and Poignant Medical Drama Set to Begin Airing in Simulcast Summer 2011

Global Television announced today that its latest original drama series Combat Hospital has been picked up by ABC. The 13 episode series, the second Global series to be picked up by the US network, will air in simulcast with ABC this summer (airdates TBC).

Set in a hospital inspired by the Role 3 Multinational Medical Unit (MMU) at Kandahar Airfield in Afghanistan, Combat Hospital charts the frantic lives of the hospital’s resident doctors and nurses from Canada, America, the UK and other allied countries. This candid, entertaining and sometimes brutal series follows Canadian trauma surgeon Rebecca Kincaid as she experiences relentless life and death battles on the surgeon’s table that transcend politically-charged stereotypes and is confronted with making the tough decisions that come with the realities of frontline medicine

Combat Hospital is a joint production of Canada’s Sienna Films and the UK’s Artists Studio with Carrie Stein at 3 Arts Entertainment and Simon Vaughan at Lookout Point heading up international sales. Executive Producers are Jennifer Kawaja and Julia Sereny for Sienna Films (The Cry of the Owl—with BBC Films, MACT Productions, Diamonds—CBC/ABC, with Buffalo Gal Pictures, Alchemy Television and Philo Films, How She Move—Paramount Vantage/MTV Films/Mongrel Media), Gub Neal, Justin Thompson-Glover and Patrick Irwin for Artists Studio; Executive Producer/ Showrunner Dan Petrie Jr. will head up the writing room on the show originally created by Jinder Chalmers and Douglas Steinberg.


----------



## AmmoTech90

I wonder if they'll include the court martial for when they find out she's preggers and didn't tell anyone and still deployed?  Can't really make an excuse seeing as she is a doc...


----------



## PMedMoe

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> I wonder if they'll include the court martial for when they find out she's preggers and didn't tell anyone and still deployed?  Can't really make an excuse seeing as she is a doc...



Happened with a doc on my tour (no court martial though).  She may not have known she was pregnant when she deployed but she still managed to stay in theatre long enough to get the medal.   :


----------



## OldSolduer

I give it about three episodes before it gets stupid.


----------



## Danjanou

As long as it's not as bad as this series was:

http://www.zostv.com/


----------



## RubberTree

After seeing the second preview all I want is a 3 second cameo by Samuel L Jackson yelling
"I've had it with these mother#!@#%* snakes in this mother@)$(#@! hospital!"


----------



## Gunner98

If there isn't sexual tension amongst the cast the US audience won't watch it.  There have been many uniformed personnel who have provided advice but the scripts they were considering were not always deemed realistic by those in uniform.  Then again, working in a plywood hospital in a combat zone for 7 years isn't realistic but...I digress.

Berets with liners - so what - many people on Health Service side wear them that way ;D  Getting HSS people to wear nametags and berets can be a challenge in itself.


----------



## medicineman

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Berets with liners - so what - many people on Health Service side wear them that way ;D  Getting HSS people to wear nametags and berets can be a challenge in itself.



Or even the right uniform parts with the right order of dress (or even uniform period for that matter) - my first CO in 1 Fd Amb literally had to have his driver dress him in the morning to make sure he wasn't mixing oxfords and work dress with his combats...don't get me going  :rage:.

MM


----------



## marshall sl

It will just be a remake of MASH


----------



## HavokFour

marshall sl said:
			
		

> It will just be a remake of MASH



I am OK with this.  ;D


----------



## Staff Weenie

The info I got from some of the folks who were providing advice was that it will be like Grey's Anatomy in Kandahar. At that point I felt it was disrespectful to all the patients and the people who worked so hard on them to reduce it to pathetic tripe made for mindless masses.

Watching the one trailer did remind me of the one US doc - an Lt(N) - who told me not to use her first name, as she was a Doctor, did I not know that? I told her it made her "inches above pond scum, but way below God, so shut the f@*k up and get ready for the casualties." Apparently US Navy docs don't like that treatment.


----------



## medicineman

MGalantine said:
			
		

> Berets with liners in...



Surprisingly, people do wear berets with the liners still in - the one I usually reserve for my DEU 3's and 1's still has it's liner in and looks just fine thank you.  



			
				Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> Watching the one trailer did remind me of the one US doc - an Lt(N) - who told me not to use her first name, as she was a Doctor, did I not know that? I told her it made her "inches above pond scum, but way below God, so shut the f@*k up and get ready for the casualties." Apparently US Navy docs don't like that treatment.



They're a tad rank conscious in the USN and Army as it is - they wouldn't take too well to that at all...oh well  .

MM


----------



## medicineman

Yeah - they likely weren't taking their roles too seriously or some alleged technical advisor let them walk around looking like goofs on purpose  :nod:

MM


----------



## HavokFour

Just a reminder to everyone that the show starts on Tuesday at 10PM EST on Global. ;D


----------



## Gunner98

Please keep in my mind when watching that many uniformed story advisors were ignored in the course of developing the scripts.


----------



## medicineman

I don't see me getting past the pilot episode...I'll give it a chance though.

MM


----------



## aesop081

It is TV drama, not a reality show.

This is not a hard concept.


----------



## medicineman

Hard for me to suspend my disbelief sometimes...especially when it's kinda like what you do for a living  .

MM


----------



## Gunner98

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It is TV drama, not a reality show.
> 
> This is not a hard concept.



I agree with MM, when the drama hits close to home - uniforms, experiences you lived recently and rules you know existed are violated,  it will be hard to treat it like a House or MASH episode.


----------



## Sprinting Thistle

Its gonna be a long tour for her with only one kit bag.


----------



## OldSolduer

I guess the flight crew on that C17 Globemaster forgot to ensure that doc was buckled in.....what BS........

This is gonna be a long hour.......and its obvious no one has had the rank structure lessons. More of my criticism to follow.

And they told us on the tour of Role 3 that no one yells as calm begets calm. Yes I am being an a$$


----------



## medicineman

Shhh - I'm not watching yet...


----------



## OldSolduer

medicineman said:
			
		

> Shhh - I'm not watching yet...



OK OK I'll shut up.....


----------



## medicineman

;D

Thanks - sucks being on the west coast...well not really, but it can be annoying  ;D.

MM


----------



## HavokFour

Canadians already showing the Americans how it's done. ;D


----------



## OldSolduer

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Canadians already showing the Americans how it's done. ;D


We'll see.


----------



## Strike

I had to chuckle at the little things - the standard bilingual signs on the door saying the area is restricted, the Khaki Bean (which seems to be a mix of Timmies and Green Beans.  Heck, even the main entrance to the Role 3 looks the same.  I can see the CO's clerk being a bit of a Radar character.   ;D

Sure, lots of Hollywood, but I'm pretty sure we all expected that.


----------



## bick

From a former patient point of view, Junk.


----------



## hollyymarie

I must say I like it.. but of course this comes from a civilian with no military experience and therefore no tours in afghanistan.  I rarely watch TV with the exception of House and JAG (when it was on) but I'll watch this one, seems decent.  Besides it means 1 less hour of the Food network channel on in my house haha


----------



## Gunner98

Sprinting Thistle said:
			
		

> Its gonna be a long tour for her with only one kit bag.



She is a surgeon so her tour is only 59 days, one kit bag should be enough.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

It's TV folks. The program isn't for us. They're going to do what sells advertisement.

Just take it for what it is. Entertainment. It's not a friggin' training film.


----------



## midget-boyd91

I also rarely watch much TV anymore, except for Mythbusters... but I'm glad to see some Canadian content that has more to offer than just filling a slot. First Flashpoint, and now this.... TWO Canadian shows broadcasting on two of America's most watched networks. Maybe the world really will end on 2012.


----------



## BernDawg

medicineman said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> Thanks - sucks being on the west coast...well not really, but it can be annoying  ;D.
> 
> MM



Time shift my friend, $5/mo from Shaw digital.. At least in my neck of the woods.

9D and I watched it tonight and both of us thought the acting was a tad flat but given time the characters might flesh themselves out and make for a watchable show as long as we consider it entertainment not documentary. If you want that you can get Life + Death in Kandahar from CBC (awesome job BTW)


----------



## medicineman

Shaw sucks enough of my money every month - I'll keep the fiver for a couple of litres of gas instead  ;D.

MM


----------



## BernDawg

Seen!  ;D


----------



## HavokFour

Think I'll need to watch another episode to make up my mind. Personally, I don't thing they put enough in the Premier.


----------



## Rifleman62

Side Bar

uncle-midget-Oddball

There are several of US produced Canadian shows on TV channels other than the US networks. 

Additionally at the present time  Scott MacGivery (Income Property), Mike Homes Inspection, and Property Virgins are on US HDTV.

Scott and Mike hosted "America's Top Handyman" on US HGTV last winter! Guys in the US love all of Mike's shows.

Some examples: Ice Road Truckers, Ice Pilots are US productions that are on both US and Cdn TV, other than network. (Note to CBC).


----------



## 211RadOp

And don't forget reruns of The Red Green Show  ;D

Now back to your regularly scheduled Radio Chatter.


----------



## mariomike

A review.
"It's rather like "MASH" without the jokes but with much more blood and gore.":
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/06/19/DDAG1JUUGS.DTL


----------



## Silverfire

To those who can't watch in on TV or who don't have the option of time shifting, you can watch it online at Global TV


----------



## medicineman

Ho hum...found myself kind of confused watching it, some of it I think was the way the storyline progressed, as it was kind of I scattered and some I guess I just can't turn that part of my brain off separating military medical self from TV.  I certainly wasn't gripped by it.  Maybe I should start reading more novels to learn to suspend my disbelief more ;D.  It's not going to change my Tuesday night viewing if it conflicts with something else on TV or sleep. 

For the record, I do understand it's TV/Hollywood and allegedly entertainment, however my concern, like other folks, is that it will make a mockery of the sacrifices made by the people going through there as patients and those that looked after them, some of whom are or were our friends, colleagues or family members.  

MM


----------



## Pusser

medicineman said:
			
		

> For the record, I do understand it's TV/Hollywood and allegedly entertainment, however my concern, like other folks, is that it will make a mockery of the sacrifices made by the people going through there as patients and those that looked after them, some of whom are or were our friends, colleagues or family members.
> 
> MM



The same could be said of any drama production that tries to depict a real-life situation.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

medicineman said:
			
		

> For the record, I do understand it's TV/Hollywood and allegedly entertainment, however my concern, like other folks, is that it will make a mockery of the sacrifices made by the people going through there as patients and those that looked after them, some of whom are or were our friends, colleagues or family members.
> 
> MM



You mean like they did at the end of the show, when they saluted the flags and spoke of the dead soldier's loss?


----------



## Kat Stevens

I wonder how many people slating this show thought "Hurt Locker" was an awesome movie?  I personally flinched every time they suited up, and the stunt of grabbing a handfull of det cord and yanking on it had me apoplectic.  I know some medics who thought it was cool.  HOLLYWOOD, people, hollywood.


----------



## Ayrsayle

i'll give it a moderate pass. I'll likely watch the next eps, but I won't be on the edge of my seat waiting for it.


----------



## Zoomie

Now you medical personnel know how to rest of us feel when they Hollywood our trade.  The opening scene with the C-17 was brutal....  almost as bad as all of Top Gun and the entire Ice Pilot series..


----------



## dimsum

Strike said:
			
		

> I had to chuckle at the little things - the standard bilingual signs on the door saying the area is restricted, the Khaki Bean (which seems to be a mix of Timmies and Green Beans.  Heck, even the main entrance to the Role 3 looks the same.  I can see the CO's clerk being a bit of a Radar character.   ;D
> 
> Sure, lots of Hollywood, but I'm pretty sure we all expected that.



I had to giggle to myself at the Khaki Bean as well, and the boards stating the dress and weapon states.  In general, the whole "dusty sea can" set looked pretty good; in some shots I thought it was lifted from the main road to the British DFAC area.

The big question I had the entire episode was how her Canadian civilian phone still had reception in KAF?


----------



## Strike

I don't know what it was like in 2006, but in December of 2008 my tent mate had reception.  Of course, she only ever used it to text her husband.  It saved the free phone minutes for use with the rest of her rather large family.


----------



## medicineman

Dimsum said:
			
		

> The big question I had the entire episode was how her Canadian civilian phone still had reception in KAF?



That artistic license everyone keeps going on about  ;D?

MM


----------



## Gunner98

She is a surgeon who was trapped in Dubai for a short period of time, maybe she acquired a roaming Roshan capable cell phone!  ;D


----------



## aesop081

Well, a couple of CF nurses were on TV tonight saying good things about the show. I guess it is just you 2 crusty old farts that complain about "realism".

 ;D


----------



## PuckChaser

Dimsum said:
			
		

> The big question I had the entire episode was how her Canadian civilian phone still had reception in KAF?



Just need a quad-band GSM phone, and a provider that has a roaming agreement with Roshan/Areeba/AWCC. Definitely not outside the realm of possibilities, most new GSM phones now are quad-band capable.


----------



## lethalLemon

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Well, a couple of CF nurses were on TV tonight saying good things about the show. I guess it is just you 2 crusty old farts that complain about "realism".
> 
> ;D



Must be nice to get paid to say nice things


----------



## medicineman

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Well, a couple of CF nurses were on TV tonight saying good things about the show. I guess it is just you 2 crusty old farts that complain about "realism".
> 
> ;D





MM


----------



## Gunner98

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Well, a couple of CF nurses were on TV tonight saying good things about the show. I guess it is just you 2 crusty old farts that complain about "realism".  ;D



Yes, life through the eyes of a CF nurse - rose-colored glasses and fresh eyeliner. 

If the Crusty, old fart comment is aimed at me - thanks for the complement, I am in good company on this site.


----------



## jollyjacktar

It was better than I expected to be frank.  If those in the know take it for what it is, entertainment for those who have not been and won't see the place it's do-able.  The set was pretty good in giving a feel for the physical presence of KAF if you have not seen it.  Fly shit in pepper aside, I hope they make a go of it.  It's nice to see something out there from my war, even if it's Hollywood.


----------



## NL_engineer

Dimsum said:
			
		

> The big question I had the entire episode was how her Canadian civilian phone still had reception in KAF?



Well my rogers phone had service in KAF (09), and I know someone who texted home from the FOB a few times on theirs.


----------



## medicineman

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Well, a couple of CF nurses were on TV tonight saying good things about the show. I guess it is just you 2 crusty old farts that complain about "realism".
> 
> ;D



There is someone that lurks here that is a way, way more, umm, experienced and crusty medic/PA than I or some others here...but he hasn't taken the bait.

MM


----------



## dimsum

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Well my rogers phone had service in KAF (09), and I know someone who texted home from the FOB a few times on theirs.



I almost don't want to know, but how much was the roaming charge for that?


----------



## aesop081

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I almost don't want to know, but how much was the roaming charge for that?



Roaming charge ??

The right sim card removes that problem..........


----------



## NL_engineer

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I almost don't want to know, but how much was the roaming charge for that?



I don't know, I bet it was a $100 text message knowing how Rogers is.


----------



## PMedMoe

Watching it now.  Wish I could have deployed with just a kit bag.   :   ;D


----------



## HavokFour

It's on now. ;D


----------



## aesop081

This is pretty bad stuff..........


----------



## Sig_Des

Yeah, pretty painful. Good work on the set, but some of the other stuff... Jogging with a pistol is dumb, and I never got Arids that looked that new...


----------



## krustyrl

It's Hollywood not reality   :


----------



## aesop081

krustyrl said:
			
		

> It's Hollywood not reality   :



No shit. Have you read my previous comments in this thread ?

I'll make myself more clear : The acting is pretty bad.


----------



## Sig_Des

You don't like Adam Beach as a snake eater? ;D


----------



## aesop081

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> You don't like Adam Beach as a snake eater? ;D




Not one bit.


----------



## Romanmaz

I had to turn it off after about five minutes. For a "combat hospital" they spend allot of time flirting/gossiping with each other.


----------



## aesop081

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> I had to turn it off after about five minutes. For a "combat hospital" they spend allot of time flirting/gossiping with each other.



I already watched 2 and a half men at 4 so there is nothing else on at this time.


----------



## Sig_Des

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> I had to turn it off after about five minutes. For a "combat hospital" they spend allot of time flirting/gossiping with each other.



That part's actually pretty accurate


----------



## medicineman

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> I had to turn it off after about five minutes. For a "combat hospital" they spend allot of time flirting/gossiping with each other.



It's not 24/7 mayhem any more than it is in a real ER...though you'd never know it watching the pilot  :

MM


----------



## Romanmaz

medicineman said:
			
		

> It's not 24/7 mayhem any more than it is in a real ER...though you'd never know it watching the pilot  :
> 
> MM


Yea, I expected allot more, it turned out to be "House" with military fatigues on in the desert. :facepalm: Combat school was a good show/documentary though.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Geez, I hope you guys don't keep up all this whining every Tuesday night and Wednesday morning for the run of the show.  :facepalm:

I said it right off at the begininning. We know it's not reality. Quit treating it as such. We know it's entertainment. Get over it already.

This thread is worse than watching a war movie and the Base theater. Just one big ongoing hotwash while the movie is running, with everyone moaning and groaning so that no one gets to enjoy the show. :


----------



## medicineman

Well, judging by the level of whining, I'd have to say not many of us are being entertained  >.


----------



## Pusser

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Yeah, pretty painful. Good work on the set, but some of the other stuff... Jogging with a pistol is dumb, and I never got Arids that looked that new...



I've never known Canadians to do that, but in MND North (Tuzla, Bosnia) the Americans never did anything without a weapon.  I saw plenty of GIs doing PT with personal weapons, which for enlisted soldiers meant rifles, shorts and a reflective belt (for safety  :).  I still remember the young lady I saw in the PX carrying a GP machine gun that was taller than she was.

I do find it interesting that Maj Norton seems to be the only military person who rarely seems to wear a uniform.  Everyone else seems to at least be wearing combat pants and boots.  Maybe the producer just feel she looks better in scrubs or yoga pants.  Can't say as I disagree, but she doesn't look bad in CADPAT either.


----------



## Civvymedic

I just went back and watched the first episode online.  At the begining, just as the C 17 is landing at "Kandahar" airfield is that not 2 U.S.A.F. Thunderbirds sitting on the Tarmac?, Right hand of screen..... :


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Civvymedic said:
			
		

> I just went back and watched the first episode online.  At the begining, just as the C 17 is landing at "Kandahar" airfield is that not 2 U.S.A.F. Thunderbirds sitting on the Tarmac?, Right hand of screen..... :



Yeah. Didn't you know they do their airshow practices in Kandahar?  :


----------



## Civvymedic

I thought so. Thats funny.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Jesus you guys. If it bothers you so much, don't f***ing watch it. I hate "Reality" TV so guess what - I DON'T WATCH IT!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Not one bite.



There, fixed that for you. , but I concur with the spirit of the original comment.


----------



## medicineman

In fact I didn't watch it last night - especially after a friend of mine noted something on Crackbook about IV Ibuprofen??!!!

I read instead.

MM


----------



## ModlrMike

I haven't watched it yet either, Sean. I'm amused at the IV Ibuprofen though.

You can get IV Acetaminophen... but not in the Canadian system. It's available in Aus/NZ and some of Europe. I wish we had it here, I'd go through a ton at work (not me personally).


----------



## Romanmaz

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Jesus you guys. If it bothers you so much, don't f***ing watch it. I hate "Reality" TV so guess what - I DON'T WATCH IT!


I don't plan to, I learned my lesson from the first 5 minutes.


----------



## NL_engineer

recceguy said:
			
		

> Geez, I hope you guys don't keep up all this whining every Tuesday night and Wednesday morning for the run of the show.  :facepalm:



But most of us watched it for that reason


----------



## Old Sweat

Look, they have to take some liberties with the facts and established medical procedures for the sake of telling a story, otherwise it might as well be a bunch of training films. It probably is still closer to reality than those animated engagements in the Greatest Tank Battles series that runs on the History and Military channels. If the tanks were moving realistically, we wouldn't see very much of them at all.


----------



## Kat Stevens

I'd hate to sit through a M*A*S*H*  marathon with you guys.


----------



## medicineman

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Look, they have to take some liberties with the facts and established medical procedures for the sake of telling a story, otherwise it might as well be a bunch of training films. It probably is still closer to reality than those animated engagements in the Greatest Tank Battles series that runs on the History and Military channels. If the tanks were moving realistically, we wouldn't see very much of them at all.



We know...just that, as soldiers, we feel the need to complain about something, so we're slagging the show down.

MM


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Thats why I miss the old show 'Knight Rider' - The only realistic TV show ever!


----------



## Gunner98

Pusser said:
			
		

> Maj Norton Gordon...



Try explaining how they got the Afghan female with the infected tonsil through gate security disguised in CF Arid CADPAT.

Ah the life of the Neurosurgeon - alcohol, king size four poster bed and a potential harem of combat hospital employees.  I don't think the young Dutch girl's acting was far off the mark. ;D


----------



## aesop081

I'll give the show one thing :

Michelle Borth is hot !


----------



## Good2Golf

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Thats why I miss the old show 'Knight Rider' - The only realistic TV show ever!



...and Blue Thunder and Airwolf.  :nod:


----------



## medicineman

How about "The A-team" then while we're at it?

MM


----------



## QORvanweert

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> It probably is still closer to reality than those animated engagements in the Greatest Tank Battles series that runs on the History and Military channels. If the tanks were moving realistically, we wouldn't see very much of them at all.



Considering the budgets both of those channels have to work with, you would think that they could do A LOT better than the animated crap that usually accompanies the narration. The dismal animations are the main reason I avoid that series.


----------



## infantryian

medicineman said:
			
		

> How about "The A-team" then while we're at it?



I just realized that I am way too young for this thread.


----------



## Kirkhill

And going backwards in time:

Unlike, for example "The Battle of the Bulge - 1965" that used M48 Pattons as stand ins for both Shermans and Panzers and swapped a California training ground for the Ardennes?

Starred a number of A list actors of the day, including Henry Fonda, Dana Andrews, Charles Bronson and Telly Savalas.

On the other hand it had a kickass sound track that would have appealed to TV......

As to the Hollywood treatment of pace..... How many people will pay to see cups of coffee go cold?


----------



## mariomike

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> And going backwards in time:
> 
> Unlike, for example "The Battle of the Bulge - 1965" that used M48 Pattons as stand ins for both Shermans and Panzers and swapped a California training ground for the Ardennes?
> 
> Starred a number of A list actors of the day, including Henry Fonda, Dana Andrews, Charles Bronson and Telly Savalas.
> 
> On the other hand it had a kickass sound track that would have appealed to TV......
> 
> As to the Hollywood treatment of pace..... How many people will pay to see cups of coffee go cold?



My father took me to see that at the old Runnymede when it came out. I still remember some older men from the neighborhood stomping their feet to the beat!


----------



## Kirkhill

Say what you like about the Gerries but they knew how to choreograph a war..... >


----------



## mariomike

One of my favorite stories about Hollywood and the war concerned David Niven. 
"About to lead his men into action, Niven eased their nervousness by telling them, "Look, you chaps only have to do this once. But I'll have to do it all over again in Hollywood with Errol Flynn!" "


----------



## Eggy

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Try explaining how they got the Afghan female with the infected tonsil through gate security disguised in CF Arid CADPAT.
> 
> Ah the life of the Neurosurgeon - alcohol, king size four poster bed and a potential harem of combat hospital employees.  I don't think the young Dutch girl's acting was far off the mark. ;D


German girl. Typical.


----------



## Gunner98

RIP Combat Hospital

Aside from Karaoke Battle USA, it’s the lowest-rated original series currently on the network (ABC). 

http://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/combat-hospital-abc-cuts-tv-series-cancelled-20592/comment-page-4/


----------



## OldSolduer

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> RIP Combat Hospital
> 
> Aside from Karaoke Battle USA, it’s the lowest-rated original series currently on the network (ABC).
> 
> http://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/combat-hospital-abc-cuts-tv-series-cancelled-20592/comment-page-4/



Good Riddance.


----------



## dimsum

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Good Riddance.



Exactly.  I don't know if that show helped us or hurt us.


----------



## Fotoshark

I quite enjoyed the series however I like hospital style dramas.  To each their own.  If it does come back it won't be on abc


----------



## cn

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> RIP Combat Hospital
> 
> Aside from Karaoke Battle USA, it’s the lowest-rated original series currently on the network (ABC).
> 
> http://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/combat-hospital-abc-cuts-tv-series-cancelled-20592/comment-page-4/



I saw each episode aired and although not a great show by any means I found it watchable enough to distract myself from real medicine for 45mins a week.  Entertainment not truth.

But as for it being low on the ratings, I don't put much faith in ratings.  Case and point, one of the highest rated shows in recent broadcasting: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jersey_Shore_(TV_series)

High ratings don't equal good television, and the opposite is also true.  As said before, to each their own.


----------



## dimsum

ColdNorth said:
			
		

> High ratings don't equal good television, and the opposite is also true.[/b]  As said before, to each their own.



Exactly.  Kings (NBC) and Firefly (if you're into Sci-Fi) pretty much proves this.


----------



## observor 69

Loved each episode of that Firefly show. First of many good programs cancelled that left a hole in my "good shows" viewing.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Firefly_episodes


----------



## Panzertech

I despise this show. The first episode left me LIVID beyond words. From the King size ultra luxury suites to the staff wearing scrubs out and about around KAF, everyone screwing each other pretty much on the boardwalk. The seriously scary part is there are people that think that this is the way it is over there. :rage: I have one of those wives that think the guys are screwing every woman deployed and work hard to dispel that myth, then this comes along and guess what everyone has that tour wife/girlfriend boyfriend Awk!!!!! I sent a strongly worded letter correcting the inaccuracies, complete falsities, and conveying the serious insult that this show has slaped on the Role 3 staff, to the network and the show itself. I was a "Guest" at Roll 3 after an IED strike took out my vehicle and tried to take me and my gunner with it. The hospital staff, with a few notable exeptions, were very professional and do not deserve this abortion of a show to soil their reputation. That is my 2 cents. I do however take this show as a personal insult to me and the CF as a whole, and I am not even a medic.


----------



## aesop081

:

Its a TV drama. Thats it, thats all.


----------



## marshall sl

Jeez . Imagine  how nurses feel about all the porn movies about them.. it's a TV show get over it. I'm a Corrections Officer and we are never shown as lawful or professional in TV or movies.


----------



## Good2Golf

I gave up on "accuracy ahead of entertainment value" with _Top Gun _ and _Thunderbirds_.  

It's the Executive Producer's idea of what it's like...including the surgeon doing IPSC shooting of the snake in the OR -- right after that was when I shut up (so as not to piss off my wife) and just enjoyed the soap opera drama for what it was...drama.  :nod:

Regards
G2G


----------



## dimsum

marshall sl said:
			
		

> Jeez . Imagine  how nurses feel about all the porn movies about them..



You mean it's not *really* like that?


----------



## Fotoshark

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Its a TV drama. Thats it, thats all.



X2

If ppl take tv drama serious I'd hate to see what they think of reality tv.

-T.


----------



## cn

Fotoshark said:
			
		

> X2
> 
> If ppl take tv drama serious I'd hate to see what they think of reality tv.
> 
> -T.



Just a caution to those who watch "reality" television... Although presented as such, often times it is far from reality.  Just throwing my  :2c: out there...


----------



## Kirkhill

ColdNorth said:
			
		

> Just a caution to those who watch "reality" television... Although presented as such, often times it is far from reality.  Just throwing my  :2c: out there...



After having just watched the show on "Experts" that Bruce found, I'd have to say the same goes for the News and all the Infotainment shows..... In fact given that show Combat Hospital looks to be a more "truthful" representation in that it doesn\t purport to be the truth.


----------



## Fotoshark

ColdNorth said:
			
		

> Just a caution to those who watch "reality" television... Although presented as such, often times it is far from reality.  Just throwing my  :2c: out there...



Lol true that would also depend on which reality show indeed!

-T.


----------



## BernDawg

Reality TV is only as real as the producers let it be. That explains why Johnny Rotten never got punched out on Survivor......


----------



## Fotoshark

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Reality TV is only as real as the producers let it be. That explains why Johnny Rotten never got punched out on Survivor......



It is a shame how true that is ... :/ If only reality TV were truly more realistic ...  I wonder, Amazing Race and its 'reality' factor in comparison to Survivor ... Have to admit the season where the contestant fell in the fire was rather realistic and unplanned I would think though ?

- T.


----------



## PMedMoe

Most people found out that Survivor was fake right from the start.  Not to say Amazing Race is much better, but still........


----------



## Fotoshark

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Most people found out that Survivor was fake right from the start.  Not to say Amazing Race is much better, but still........



Honestly I must be oblivious, I'm not seeing it ... :/ lol  I can see how some things can be, but is it really all ?  (Honest Q)

- T.


----------



## BernDawg

Fotoshark said:
			
		

> It is a shame how true that is ... :/ If only reality TV were truly more realistic ...  I wonder, Amazing Race and its 'reality' factor in comparison to Survivor ... Have to admit the season where the contestant fell in the fire was rather realistic and unplanned I would think though ?
> 
> - T.



Yup they let that go because he did it to himself (my opinion) and no one else was involved. They apparently have all kinds of rules about interaction etc, (no physical fighting) from what I understand. As to the Amazing race I find it quite funny that they show the teams so close together during the episode but when they cross the finish line it's quite obvious that it's all clever editing.


----------



## Snaketnk

They don't hide the fact they're far apart, it's just a way to keep the drama going until the very end. I'd hardly consider that deceitful.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> They don't hide the fact they're far apart, it's just a way to keep the drama going until the very end. I'd hardly consider that deceitful.



I find it deceitful that they market this crap as entertainment! ;D


----------



## PMedMoe

recceguy said:
			
		

> I find it deceitful that they market this crap as entertainment! ;D



Oh come on, it's light years better than "Jersey Shore" or "The Gottis"  Seriously, I always thought A&E was better than that.   :


----------



## OldSolduer

Swamp People and Hogs Gone Wild.

yes.....I r a redneck.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh come on, it's light years better than "Jersey Shore" or "The Gottis"  Seriously, I always thought A&E was better than that.   :


Sorry. Don't subscribe. Don't get the junk. I have a digital antennae. I get ABC, NBC, CBS, CBC plus about 25 other PBS and local channels. 

For free.

I don't need to PAY a channel that shows a bunch of guido losers looking like they just left a BJ fest.


----------



## PMedMoe

recceguy said:
			
		

> Sorry. Don't subscribe. Don't get the junk. I have a digital antennae. I get ABC, NBC, CBS, CBC plus about 25 other PBS and local channels.
> 
> For free.
> 
> I don't need to PAY a channel that shows a bunch of guido losers looking like they just left a BJ fest.



Oh, I don't get that channel either, nor have I ever watched those shows.  Just saw commercials and it always makes me wonder whose life is so pathetic that they have to watch that crap?  For the most part, my T.V. is simply on for background noise.


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Jersey Shore is awsome, it brings people together to gather around a warm fire of dvd burning.


----------



## dimsum

http://www.abc.net.au/foreign/content/2013/s3857189.htm

Necroposting this, but there is a 2-part series on Australian Broadcasting Corporation's "Foreign Correspondent" about PTSD affecting Major Marc Dauphin, whose Role 3 team inspired the show (and was shadowed by the show's producer in KAF.)  

Apparently, the scene with the Major shooting the snake was based on a real event.


----------

